

The worlds first global ISP - lachyg
http://www.fyx.co.nz/

======
0x0
I was just about to flag this story because it seemed like the home page of
some regular New Zealand ISP. But in their FAQ they list a "global mode" that
"offers greater access to the internet by circumventing geographical
restrictions placed on the certain internet services". I guess they have
implemented some kind of web proxy running from IPs that aren't tagged as NZ
in the standard geoIP databases.

